

My 2013 Resolution: Removing Java from My Computers - paulschlacter
http://www.itbusinessedge.com/blogs/data-security/my-2013-resolution-removing-java-from-my-computers.html

======
snogglethorpe
argh, yet another person writing "java" when they're really thinking of "the
java browser plugin"... ><

------
markbernard
So this one is going to remove Java from her own computers because other
people don't update theirs?

